# Look what came .......



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

A guy came to our house last night and asked if we could re-home this big boy.......................


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

He`s a monster ,he makes Zola look really small,,guy said he found him on a countryside walk but we aren`t to sure......


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So, you're keeping him? Nice looking boy!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

He, who has no name is very handsome! Are you going to keep him if his owner cannot be found...


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a handsome one he is! Has he now been considered "rehomed"?  (pending no owner is located)


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah,we have contacted everyone we need to,so he has be reported,no chip found,keeping him with us over holiday weekend then if we don't hear anything we will just give him a new home......he was called Tyson but has being renamed....Diesel .......
???????


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Safzola said:


> Yeah,we have contacted everyone we need to,so he has be reported,no chip found,keeping him with us over holiday weekend then if we don't hear anything we will just give him a new home......he was called Tyson but has being renamed....Diesel .......
> ???????


I originally wanted to call my boy Dyson (german shedder), hubby didn't like the name..so I called him Fritz, after a colonel in Hogan Hero's.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Before he gets used to it we are changing the name diesel........watch this space for new name..


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

He's gorgeous. 

He looks so healthy and well taken care of. I'm sure someone is going crazy looking for him. That's my worst nightmare my babies getting lost from me.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Reef LeDoux said:


> He's gorgeous.
> 
> He looks so healthy and well taken care of. I'm sure someone is going crazy looking for him. That's my worst nightmare my babies getting lost from me.


Sure doesn't look like a homeless stray. I would give it 30 days before I would feel out of the woods with an owner showing up.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah we know,,thing is he looks really big but he is so thin ,,,he does need lots more weight on him , I bet he is lighter then Zola,,she is 35kgs,,,he also needs a good groom ,loads of tats etc.............


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Kaiser ....is his final name,,,German for emperor....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Safzola said:


> Yeah we know,,thing is he looks really big but he is so thin ,,,he does need lots more weight on him , I bet he is lighter then Zola,,she is 35kgs,,,he also needs a good groom ,loads of tats etc.............


Is he intact? Could have "roamed for romance"? Do you know the guy that brought him to you? Was he just driving by and saw this dog in the middle of nowhere? It's very curious


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

The lad lives around the corner from us,he said he was out with his family 4 miles away ( 7km ) walking in the countryside, when he saw the dog laying in a field ,collar and lead still ,he on. He looked around,shouted and waited in a near by car park for an hour.Nearby was a local kennel,he went there asked but got no joy,asked at a local filling station still no joy, so because he knew we used to work for GSD rescue he came to us.He has being report as found but they only give 7 days for him to get claimed....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, that's even stranger. If a leash and collar were on, what happened to the person on the other end of the leash? If something traumatic happened to the person (heart attack, car wreck etc. and dog ran off), they may not be in condition to search. 

If you contacted the police dept to try to research this, would you be in danger of having to turn the dog over to them, even if they had no idea what happened to the owner?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The reason I'm asking this is because of the history of my friends GSD. Max was picked up as a stray. They figured he had been wandering at least a month from his thinness and the wear on his nails and paw pads. During that month, there were several reports of a GSD dragging a leash, but people were afraid to approach and by the time animal control got there he was always gone. They finally caught him. 

Because he was a purebred and obviously well taken care of at one time. (and because police love GSD's) they searched their records for unattended deaths or severe accidents (where a dog was in the car).

They found out what happened in this way. The woman who owned Max had jumped off a bridge and committed suicide by drowning in the river. She had left a note in her car as to having Max with her. They found no dog at the scene. So, Max turned up a month later miles away.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah police know all the details but we are not sure what they are doing bout it............they will know where he is if anything turns up.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Safzola said:


> Yeah police know all the details but we are not sure what they are doing bout it............they will know where he is if anything turns up.


Good deal. Sounds like Kaiser's guardian angel was looking out for him.  Kudo's to the lad that found him and brought him to you.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

here here


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaiser is so handsome! Please keep us posted on what ends up happening!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Took him to the beach today ,he sure does get some comments from people that come across him,one thing we did find out about him,,,,he doesn`t like water he ran away so fast when the waves came onto the sand.the big softie..We still haven`t figured it out why someone would dump him...roll on tuesday...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Safzola said:


> Took him to the beach today ,he sure does get some comments from people that come across him,one thing we did find out about him,,,,he doesn`t like water he ran away so fast when the waves came onto the sand.the big softie..We still haven`t figured it out why someone would dump him...roll on tuesday...


Oh well, I think it's hard for adult dogs that may have never seen the ocean before - just imagine how overwhelmed they must be with it. 

Maybe just a kiddie pool for him. I can't wait till Summer so we can play in the little pool and sprinklers. Heck, if she doesn't like water, I'll run thru the sprinklers myself and she can watch.

Poor guy has gotta feel like he's on Mars right now with all he's been through. Is he eating ok? No doubt you get comments, he's beautiful! (in a guy dog way!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Safzola said:


> Took him to the beach today ,he sure does get some comments from people that come across him,one thing we did find out about him,,,,he doesn`t like water he ran away so fast when the waves came onto the sand.the big softie..We still haven`t figured it out why someone would dump him...roll on tuesday...


go play in it. he'll come.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

He is a beautiful boy. So glad he is with people who will take care of him!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Oh well, I think it's hard for adult dogs that may have never seen the ocean before - just imagine how overwhelmed they must be with it.
> 
> Maybe just a kiddie pool for him. I can't wait till Summer so we can play in the little pool and sprinklers. Heck, if she doesn't like water, I'll run thru the sprinklers myself and she can watch.
> 
> Poor guy has gotta feel like he's on Mars right now with all he's been through. Is he eating ok? No doubt`a you get comments, he's beautiful! (in a guy dog way!)


 Yeah ,at first he wasnt eating , his whites of his eyes were quite red and he never wagged his tail.........NOW he has two meals a day ( dry ) his eyes look perfect and he wags his tail when he sees us ............oh and he hates Zola telling him off.......he understands she is the boss ha:laugh:haha


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He is very cool!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Kaiser on the outlook......


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, no one would ever guess what dire straights this beautiful GSD was in just a week ago..


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah we know hehe its great isnt it ,,,he gets signed over to us tomorrow


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh wow! The "on the outlook" picture made me catch my breath. He looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Kai has now being signed over to us,,so he is offically ours,,,,yippeeeeee


----------

